# Need a Low cost Gaming Laptop, ASAP!



## lordirecto (Aug 26, 2013)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: I need to use the laptop for every day work and also gaming. Java programming, wi-fi connectivity, WLAN turned on most of the time to access internet.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: Max budget is 50k, but I want to get it for cheapest price.

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: No

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Will make it into Multi Boot, will use Ubuntu.

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: Not a deciding factor as I have a portable hard drive.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: No.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: N/A

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: As soon as I make a decision in a few hours. I need the laptop to be delivered before next monday, 2nd September 2013.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Yes, I have a desktop that I built myself. However it is unrelated to the query I got at hand.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Coimbatore. Would like to buy online. Preferably cash on delivery.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: I am coming back to Thing Digit after a long time. Hope you guys are doing great!

EDIT: I am looking for a lowest power consumption model. But its not absolute, as I do not want to compromise on GPU.


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 26, 2013)

moderators please move this to laptop section!!!
@ lordirecto answer the "template for buying laptop" from laptop section


----------



## lordirecto (Aug 26, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> moderators please move this to laptop section!!!
> @ lordirecto answer the "template for buying laptop" from laptop section



Oh, there is a seperate laptop section now?! A lot of things have changed I guess 

Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 27, 2013)

Sony VAIO Fit 15E F15218SN/W Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - Sony: Flipkart.com

Asus K55VM-SX086D Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph) - Asus: Flipkart.com


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 27, 2013)

Dell Inspiron 14z Ultrabook -Rs.47,990.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 27, 2013)

^^Its a Core i3 with a HD7570 @ Rs 48000,not good for gaming or the money. For the same money he can get an i7 or an i5 with better GPU.



bavusani said:


> Dell Inspiron 14z Ultrabook -Rs.47,990.



*Now after the link edit its making sense.But still its the 14Z taking us to 14R page!!!*


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 27, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> ^^Its a Core i3 with a HD7570 @ Rs 48000,not good for gaming.


Dell Inspiron 14R Specs

3rd Gen core i5 3337U,
4GB 1600MHz RAM,
750GB HDD,
nvidia GEForce GT730M 2GB,
14" LED Backlit,
LCD Back Cover,
Integrated 1MP Camera.

TOTAL @ 47,390.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 27, 2013)

Get the following eyes closed. You won't regret the decision:

Samsung NP370R5E-S05IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Samsung: Flipkart.com

8750m is quite a capable and decent performer. Pair that with a 3rd gen i5, and you have a decent gaming laptop at your disposal.

Its also surprisingly light, tipping the scales just below 2 kg (1.99 kg to be precise). The best ultrathin at this price.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 27, 2013)

Well, better check some reviews of that Samsung laptop before purchasing. There is no doubt that the laptop is pretty powerful both in terms of GPU and CPU but the problem is they are packed inside a very slim chasis. Now neither the Processor or the GPU are a power efficient variants (ULV processor) and might cause good amount of heat generation during high load because of the slim form factor and can cause throttling. So better check some review and customer opinions in different forums before making the purchase.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 27, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Get the following eyes closed. You won't regret the decision:
> 
> Samsung NP370R5E-S05IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Samsung: Flipkart.com
> 
> ...



+1 from me


----------



## vickybat (Aug 27, 2013)

Found some really interesting options for you. Consider nvidia GT740m based laptops too as its also an able performer.

Check the following:

Lenovo Ideapad Z500 (59-380480) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com

A cheaper option than the samsung packing the same cpu but Gt740m instead.

HP Pavilion 15-e001AX Notebook (APU Quad Core A10/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com

This is AMD Richland based cpu core and has 8670m along with the APU's IGP. Reviews of A10 cpu's are quite good and you can save considerable amount going for this one, without any loss in performance.

Sony VAIO Fit 15E F15218SN/W Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - Sony: Flipkart.com

Finally the Sony packs in a ULV processor that the samsung lacked along with the GT740M. The combo is quite strong as well as efficient.

Now take your pick buddy.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 28, 2013)

+1 for Lenovo Z500


----------



## Cilus (Aug 28, 2013)

That lenovo laptop weights 2.89 kg, its a desktop replacement, not laptop.

Another suggestion is *Toshiba Satellite P50-A X3110 * @ 42.6K (43.4K with Rs 800 cash back). It comes with a 3rd Gen i5 ULV 3337U (1.8 GHz to 2,7 GHz turbo), GT 740M 2GB, 4GB Ram and 750GB HDD along with 2 USB 3.0 and two USB 2.0 ports. The looks of this laptop and keyboard looks better; and all in a 2.35 kg weight.
Toshiba Satellite P50-A X3110 Laptop (3rd Gen Intel Core i5 3337U- 4GB RAM- 750GB HDD- 15.6 Inches- Win8- 2GB Graph) (Premium Brushed-Metallic Smart Silver with Inlet Logo) - Buy Online @ Best Price | Snapdeal.com


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 28, 2013)

@ Cilus 
You serious ??
u are suggesting a ULVproccesor for gaming?? Heck that's almost an 2nd gen i3.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Aug 28, 2013)

Resolution is 1366X768. that sucks


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 28, 2013)

Nighthawk12 said:


> Resolution is 1366X768. that sucks



Well for higher resolutions one has to go beyond 55k


----------



## Cilus (Aug 28, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> @ Cilus
> You serious ??
> u are suggesting a ULVproccesor for gaming?? Heck that's almost an 2nd gen i3.



Buddy, there is a difference between an i3 and i5, i3 does not support Turbo whereas i5 does support it. The i5 I have suggested can actually run at 2.7 GHz turbo speed under high load and I think that is sufficient for running games, at least to drive a HD 8750M in its fullest potential.



Nighthawk12 said:


> Resolution is 1366X768. that sucks



Rather than this kind of sarcastic comments, why don't you just suggest an Laptop with much higher resolution within OP's budget? Seriously, that above statement is simply spamming, nothing else.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 28, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Buddy, there is a difference between an i3 and i5, i3 does not support Turbo whereas i5 does support it. The i5 I have suggested can actually run at 2.7 GHz turbo speed under high load and I think that is sufficient for running games, at least to drive a HD 8750M in its fullest potential.



But GT 740M is a bit better IMO.


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 28, 2013)

i am also against ULV processors  though they have turbo boost but so what huh in gaming they are crap

i am also against ULV processors  though they have turbo boost but so what huh in gaming they are crap

why this thread is still not moved to laptop section ...x(


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 28, 2013)

Nighthawk12 said:


> Resolution is 1366X768. that sucks



Not only was that lame trolling but it also shows how ignorant u are about pc gaming!@op dont worry a 1366x768 resolution won't hold u down even for a bit and is not at all bad like some ppl here exaggerate with comments such as "low quality,splashed colours etc" i frankly don't see much of a difference in a screen of that size
When it comes to larger displays such as tvs or bigger monitors yes higher is better
Take the dell 14r or hp g6 they are great performers and have better build quality and service centres than Samsung which doesn't value their customers one bit


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 28, 2013)

Get Samsung NP550P5C s05IN.........it has resolution of 1600x900 + GT650M GPU + JBL speakers with sub woofer = great package for 52k

Other specs: i5(not ULV), 6GB RAM, 1TB HDD, DVD drive


----------



## Cilus (Aug 29, 2013)

^^ That is a great suggestion indeed, considering the resolution it offers, along with the combination of a powerful CPU and GPU. But I think it comes with 3rd Gen i7, not i5 and the price is 60K+, 10K over Op's budget.
*www.flipkart.com/samsung-np550p5c-...ci7-8gb-1tb-win8-2gb-graph/p/itmdhwrq5xguxyvz
*www.snapdeal.com/product/samsung-np550p5cs05in-intel-core-i73630qm8/661919


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Aug 29, 2013)

Buy this 
Samsung NP550P5C-S01IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1TB/ Win7 HP/ 2GB Graph) - Samsung: Flipkart.com

My friend just bought this laptop for 49k locally in bangalore. I don't know why f**king flipkart has priced this one at 54k. Considering the specs this one's the best. And yes, no throttling or overheating issues.



Cilus said:


> ^^ That is a great suggestion indeed, considering the resolution it offers, along with the combination of a powerful CPU and GPU. But I think it comes with 3rd Gen i7, not i5 and the price is 60K+, 10K over Op's budget.
> *www.flipkart.com/samsung-np550p5c-...ci7-8gb-1tb-win8-2gb-graph/p/itmdhwrq5xguxyvz
> *www.snapdeal.com/product/samsung-np550p5cs05in-intel-core-i73630qm8/661919



Perhaps he was talking about this...
*www.snapdeal.com/product/samsung-np550p5cs04in-ultrabook-3rd-gen/630463


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 29, 2013)

vickybat said:


> ...
> ...
> 
> HP Pavilion 15-e001AX Notebook (APU Quad Core A10/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com
> ...


+1,for that vicky.
Being an AMD fan I am considering for buying,but still waiting for the KAVERI for its HSA type...


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 29, 2013)

Cilus said:


> ^^ That is a great suggestion indeed, considering the resolution it offers, along with the combination of a powerful CPU and GPU. But I think it comes with 3rd Gen i7, not i5 and the price is 60K+, 10K over Op's budget.
> Samsung NP550P5C-S05IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Samsung: Flipkart.com
> Samsung NP550P5C-S05IN ( Intel Core i7-3630QM/8 GB /1 TB HDD/ Win8/ Nvidia Graphics GeForce GT 650M- 2GB/15.6 Inch) - Buy Online @ Best Price | Snapdeal.com



Actually I wanted to say S04IN......... My mistake

Samsung NP550P5C-S04IN Ultrabook (3rd Gen Ci5-3210M/ 6GB/ 1 TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph-Nvidia GeForce GT 650M) - Buy Online @ Best Price | Snapdeal.com


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 29, 2013)

^^ best option..
But poor thermals & powerful config (damn haswell) makes me worry a little


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 29, 2013)

No throttling issues......


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 30, 2013)

then +1 for that


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 30, 2013)

Wheres OP?


----------



## lordirecto (Sep 10, 2013)

I am extremely sorry guys, my Diploma in Java classes started on 26th August and I have been busy since then. And I didnt think that people will reply to this thread after someone pointed me out that this is desktop section alone. So I went ahead and created a thread on laptop section, where I didnt get much replies and so I thought digit community died and never checked back on this thread. Until now.

I decided on getting Lenovo Z500 @ 45k on my own, and by comparing specs on flipkart and I decided by myself that the GT 740M seemed the most recent GPU that fits my budget.

I do find the Z500 to be comfortable, and I got a Lenovo backpack as a freebie with myorder. I also got 1 year accidental damage protection and 2000 Rs Lenovo voucher with the bundle(both of which have still not been activated by lenovo after registration). 

I am not entirely sure if I made a mistake with this decision, but I guess I can always go for a high end laptop after I get a job :3 So thank you all for the replies that you people have given on my thread and I hope to become an active member on thinkdigit once again.

PS: I think the laptop section is not as successful as the desktop section in terms of member activity. So I suggest to the mods that the laptop section be made into a sub-forum under the desktop section.


----------

